# Tool Talk >  Multi-use gear cutter arbor - video

## Jon

Multi-use gear cutter arbor. By Clickspring. 3:16 video:





Previously:

Stub arbors - video
Button cutter - video
Cutting gear teeth GIF

----------

emu roo (Jun 16, 2021),

johncg (Jun 17, 2021),

sparky42 (Jun 17, 2021),

Taruchon (Jun 16, 2021)

----------

